# UGA vs. GA Tech



## Mossyhead (Nov 20, 2012)

Anybody else think GA Tech is gonna outscore UGA after they struggled against Georgia Southern? If the Eagles had any kind of pass defense, which they never do, then it would have been a closer game and could have swung in their favor. Georgia defense is mushy against the run.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Nov 20, 2012)

I believe Tech will move the ball, our biggest question is can we slow their offense down?


----------



## Mossyhead (Nov 20, 2012)

We? UGA or Tech?


----------



## Jody Hawk (Nov 20, 2012)

Mossyhead said:


> We? UGA or Tech?



Tech


----------



## Bitteroot (Nov 20, 2012)

This game always scares me.  Jostens will be on standby...... In case they need to make some state champion rings real quick....


----------



## Mossyhead (Nov 20, 2012)

If Georgia can hang 50 they will win. I not, hellllooo Yellow Jackets


----------



## Mossyhead (Nov 20, 2012)

If*


----------



## huntinstuff (Nov 20, 2012)

Bitteroot said:


> This game always scares me.  Jostens will be on standby...... In case they need to make some state champion rings real quick....


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 20, 2012)

UGA wins. GT rushes for close to 300 yards but turns the ball over 3 times. Cant stop the option but it can contained and UGA will. PJ get a contract exstension and that will guarantee us even more win against GT! Go Dawgs!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 20, 2012)

IF we can move the ball all game long and if we don't turn it over, we have a chance.  If they run the ball down our throats, and we don't answer quickly, it's going to get ugly fast.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Nov 20, 2012)

It will be very similar to the UGA-Ole Miss game.  Take the mistakes UGA gives you and don't have any yourself.  GT 38 UGA 31.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 20, 2012)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> It will be very similar to the UGA-Ole Miss game.  Take the mistakes UGA gives you and don't have any yourself.  GT 38 UGA 31.



 You forgot that Ole Miss has good coaching. Not so fast my friend...... Dawgs roll!


----------



## LittleHolder (Nov 20, 2012)

Mossyhead said:


> Anybody else think GA Tech is gonna outscore UGA after they struggled against Georgia Southern? If the Eagles had any kind of pass defense, which they never do, then it would have been a closer game and could have swung in their favor. Georgia defense is mushy against the run.



Here are GSU drives for the game,

2 scoring drives 
10 plays for 81 yds
10 for 55, both touchdown drives.  Then you had,

7 for 38
3 for 8
10 for 54
3 for 1
3 for -1
3 for 19
6 for 10
7 for 40.

And GSU had the ball for 8 minutes more than UGA.  Were you refering to the two touchdown drives as a struggle?


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Nov 20, 2012)

LittleHolder said:


> Here are GSU drives for the game,
> 
> 2 scoring drives
> 10 plays for 81 yds
> ...



I believe he feels that Southern did a pretty good job of moving the ball when they weren't fumbling.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Nov 20, 2012)

GT has done an excellent job this year at hanging onto the ball.  Only has 2 more fumbles than UGA despite the option.

It's a rivalry game.  Anything can happen.  I think we'll move the ball and probably score 30 but the game rests on the GT defense's shoulders.


----------



## DSGB (Nov 20, 2012)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> It's a rivalry game.  Anything can happen.  I think we'll move the ball and probably score 30 but the game rests on the GT defense's shoulders.



This^ Tech will get some yards running the ball, but I don't think their D can stop our O.


----------



## Grand Slam (Nov 20, 2012)

Jody, is your mind rite? I think we are gonna have to score 45-50 to win this game, and can, and hope we get a turnover or two. Doc is right, this game is going to be on the D. 
On another note, my sis-in-law scheduled my nephew's baptism for Saturday at 1:00. My brother has caught an earful from me.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Nov 20, 2012)

Grand Slam said:


> On another note, my sis-in-law scheduled my nephew's baptism for Saturday at 1:00. My brother has caught an earful from me.



Skype from the stadium.


----------



## Scott G (Nov 20, 2012)

Mossyhead said:


> they struggled against Georgia Southern?



45-14 is a struggle nowadays? Watch NCAAFB much?


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Nov 20, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> You forgot that Ole Miss has good coaching. Not so fast my friend...... Dawgs roll!



More insightful commentary.  Explain to me again why you don't have a contract with ESPN.


----------



## tcward (Nov 20, 2012)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> GT has done an excellent job this year at hanging onto the ball.  Only has 2 more fumbles than UGA despite the option.
> 
> It's a rivalry game.  Anything can happen.  I think we'll move the ball and probably score 30 but the game rests on the GT defense's shoulders.



That about sums it up since techie d has no shoulders......


----------



## JCBANJO02 (Nov 20, 2012)

ok techies its time to place your avatars at risk since yall are so sure of your mighty offense! let the betting and stipulations begin! 

im in Dawgs win this one!!! avatar of your choice until march 1st 2013. and it can be changed by the winner. (if i find one i like better i can request you to change to it)


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Nov 20, 2012)

JCBANJO02 said:


> ok techies its time to place your avatars at risk since yall are so sure of your mighty offense! let the betting and stipulations begin!
> 
> im in Dawgs win this one!!! avatar of your choice until march 1st 2013. and it can be changed by the winner. (if i find one i like better i can request you to change to it)



You ever been in an avatar bet?

I put my terms in when emu asked in another thread.  I will go for a week because I want a shot at Free Shoes next week.  If we lose will put up UGA avatar of MY choosing.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 20, 2012)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> You ever been in an avatar bet?
> 
> I put my terms in when emu asked in another thread.  I will go for a week because I want a shot at Free Shoes next week.  If we lose will put up UGA avatar of MY choosing.



Everybody is not as easy as I am on AV bets Krazie.


----------



## Bitteroot (Nov 20, 2012)

I like the one you have KJ.. you can keep it.... and you will....


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Nov 20, 2012)

JCBANJO02 said:


> ok techies its time to place your avatars at risk since yall are so sure of your mighty offense! let the betting and stipulations begin!
> 
> im in Dawgs win this one!!! avatar of your choice until march 1st 2013. and it can be changed by the winner. (if i find one i like better i can request you to change to it)



How bout if we win I'll mail you my GT diploma so you can have something to be proud of for a week and if you win you can mail me your UGA diploma so I can park in HC spaces for a week...


----------



## JCBANJO02 (Nov 20, 2012)

Doc-

Go ahead and send it on if Tech wins. We are running low on charmin at the house!


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Nov 20, 2012)

JCBANJO02 said:


> Doc-
> 
> Go ahead and send it on if Tech wins. We are running low on charmin at the house!



I'd tell you to go ahead and send yours, as well, but if you're like most UGA fans you don't actually have one.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Nov 20, 2012)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> I'd tell you to go ahead and send yours, as well, but if you're like most UGA fans you don't actually have one.



I know quite a few tech fans that have never attended college period much less tech. That arguement is old and lame. And no I don't have a degree from UGA, but I have 2 from other area schools.


----------



## Mossyhead (Nov 20, 2012)

Scott G said:


> 45-14 is a struggle nowadays? Watch NCAAFB much?



Yes theystruggled with the triple option. Had it not been for that blown chop block call the score would have been 14-10 at half not 17-7. different ball game if that were the case. If they struggled with the triple option against lowely Georgia Southern then they will most certainly struggle against the triple option master Paul Johnson. Like I said, if Georgia doesnt put up 50 then bye bye national championship. Oh and Georgia Tech has some sort of pass defense Georgia Southern has 0 so i'm still betting on Georgia Tech winning this football game!


----------



## Jody Hawk (Nov 20, 2012)

Jody Hawk said:


> I believe Tech will move the ball, our biggest question is can we slow their offense down?





Doc_Holliday23 said:


> I think we'll move the ball and probably score 30 but the game rests on the GT defense's shoulders.





Grand Slam said:


> Jody, is your mind rite? I think we are gonna have to score 45-50 to win this game, and can, and hope we get a turnover or two. Doc is right, this game is going to be on the D.



I said the game was gonna be on our defense. Doc said pretty much the same thing I said so I guess my mind is right.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 20, 2012)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> I'd tell you to go ahead and send yours, as well, but if you're like most UGA fans you don't actually have one.



Doc you must be low on material.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Nov 20, 2012)

Unicoidawg said:


> I know quite a few tech fans that have never attended college period much less tech. That arguement is old and lame. And no I don't have a degree from UGA, but I have 2 from other area schools.



uh... congratulations?



brownceluse said:


> Doc you must be low on material.



Looks like I'm 2 for 2.


----------



## Grand Slam (Nov 20, 2012)

Jody Hawk said:


> I said the game was gonna be on our defense. Doc said pretty much the same thing I said so I guess my mind is right.


Just checking to see if you were back on or still hating. Welcome back.


----------



## JCBANJO02 (Nov 20, 2012)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> I'd tell you to go ahead and send yours, as well, but if you're like most UGA fans you don't actually have one.




your right i dont have a degree from UGA nor any other University. I never had the oppritunity to attend. I went to work after high school everyday to help support my family. I could have left and went on to college but i was needed at home to help out with things. I do regret not going but i cant change the past now. The one thing i can say ive never regreted is being a DAWG fan!! GOOOO Dawgs! Sick'em!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 20, 2012)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> uh... congratulations?
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like I'm 2 for 2.



Next time I see you I'm going to cut block you.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 20, 2012)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> More insightful commentary.  Explain to me again why you don't have a contract with ESPN.



You and Nitram still roll playing?


----------



## DSGB (Nov 20, 2012)

Mossyhead said:


> Oh and Georgia Tech has some sort of pass defense Georgia Southern has 0 so i'm still betting on Georgia Tech winning this football game!



By some sort, you mean the one that is ranked 86th in the country, allowing over 60% completion rate and 251 yds a game?


----------



## Grand Slam (Nov 20, 2012)

DSGB said:


> By some sort, you mean the one that is ranked 86th in the country, allowing over 60% completion rate and 251 yds a game?



No one said it was going to be pretty.


----------



## Bitteroot (Nov 20, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Next time I see you I'm going to cut block you.



gonna have to get pretty low .....


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 20, 2012)

Bitteroot said:


> gonna have to get pretty low .....



Hope I don't end his career as an architect


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 20, 2012)




----------



## Jody Hawk (Nov 20, 2012)

Grand Slam said:


> Just checking to see if you were back on or still hating. Welcome back.



I haven't ever been hating. I do get frustrated when we get slaughtered by Middle Tennessee State though.


----------



## DSGB (Nov 20, 2012)




----------



## brownceluse (Nov 20, 2012)

Nitram4891 said:


>



I can't lie that's hillarious!


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Nov 20, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> You and Nitram still roll playing?


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Nov 20, 2012)

JCBANJO02 said:


> your right i dont have a degree from UGA nor any other University. I never had the oppritunity to attend. I went to work after high school everyday to help support my family. I could have left and went on to college but i was needed at home to help out with things. I do regret not going but i cant change the past now. The one thing i can say ive never regreted is being a DAWG fan!! GOOOO Dawgs! Sick'em!!!!



3 for 3


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 20, 2012)

DSGB said:


>



He should have give that ol boy the California howdy.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Nov 20, 2012)

DSGB said:


>



Wow, what's up with that uga man/woman's hair?  Is that sasha?


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 20, 2012)

KrazieJacket95 said:


>



 Go Dawgs!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 20, 2012)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> Wow, what's up with that uga man/woman's hair?



I think that might be that UGA professor that got arrested.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Nov 20, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> He should have give that ol boy the California howdy.



I didn't know Tracy Chapman played at UGA...


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Nov 20, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Next time I see you I'm going to cut block you.



MS catfish ponds... bring it!  How big a boy are ya?


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 20, 2012)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> Wow, what's up with that uga man/woman's hair?  Is that sasha?



If its not the wife of the gt fan jawing at the player it's his partner....


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 20, 2012)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> MS catfish ponds... bring it!  How big a boy are ya?



I hope I can go. You sure you want to take Nitram?


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 20, 2012)

Nitram4891 said:


> I think that might be that UGA professor that got arrested.



That's low down!


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Nov 20, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> I hope I can go. You sure you want to take Nitram?



I ain't takin' nobody... Boody invited him.  You better hope GT doesn't win...  I'll be rough on y'all but Martin will be insufferable.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 20, 2012)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> I ain't takin' nobody... Boody invited him.  You better hope GT doesn't win...  I'll be rough on y'all but Martin will be insufferable.



Just got my waders in the mail as I type this...these things are bad, no dwag fan will be safe on the way to the blind.  Of course, I'm not too worried about beating brownie to the duck hole...


----------



## JCBANJO02 (Nov 20, 2012)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> 3 for 3



thats ok we are 62 of 106 with 5 ties. So get your calculator out of your pocket protecter and do the math on that!!!  


Again GOOOO DAWGS!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 20, 2012)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> I ain't takin' nobody... Boody invited him.  You better hope GT doesn't win...  I'll be rough on y'all but Martin will be insufferable.


I'm not worried a bit about yall winning. I hope yall dont take it too hard.


Nitram4891 said:


> Just got my waders in the mail as I type this...these things are bad, no dwag fan will be safe on the way to the blind.  Of course, I'm not too worried about beating brownie to the duck hole...



Real men dont wear waders. I usually hunt in shorts and flip flops out there. You mid town boys still have a lot of learning to do. You dont have to worry about beating me to the hole you just have to worry about leaving the hole.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 20, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> I'm not worried a bit about yall winning. I hope yall dont take it too hard.
> 
> 
> Real men dont wear waders. I usually hunt in shorts and flip flops out there. You mid town boys still have a lot of learning to do. You dont have to worry about beating me to the hole you just have to worry about leaving the hole.



If you attend this trip, we might have to make a little bet on who jumps in the pond in shorts and flip flops.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 20, 2012)

Nitram4891 said:


> If you attend this trip, we might have to make a little bet on who jumps in the pond in shorts and flip flops.



Hello McFly I'll be in the pond the hole time hunting. I guess we'll have to make a bet and see if you are man enough to get in the pond without your waders on. Emusmacker will make sure you man up.....


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Nov 20, 2012)

Q. Why shouldn’t you run over a UGAg football player on a bicycle? 
A. Because it might be your bicycle.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 20, 2012)

UGA easily by 21... Tech doesn't know have a clue what defense is...


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Nov 20, 2012)

and Browning Slayer doesn't have a clue what a coherent sentence is.


Q. What do you get when you cross a UGA coed with a skunk?

A. Nothing. There are some smells even a skunk can't stand.

which reminds me...

Q. Why do UGA fans stink? 

A. So blind people can hate them too.


----------



## Bitteroot (Nov 20, 2012)

Nitram4891 said:


> If you attend this trip, we might have to make a little bet on who jumps in the pond in shorts and flip flops.



Your duck......


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 20, 2012)

Q. Where was O.J. hiding right before the famous white Bronco Chase? 

A. On the Georgia Tech campus, because that's the last place you'll find a football player.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 20, 2012)

Browning Slayer said:


> Q. Where was O.J. hiding right before the famous white Bronco Chase?
> 
> A. On the Georgia Tech campus, because that's the last place you'll find a football player.


----------



## Jason280 (Nov 20, 2012)

I find it interesting that people are concerned with what Georgia is going to do against the triple option of GT.  I think the real concern should be with Tech, and what they plan on doing against a balanced offense that can run and throw the ball.  Remember, this is the same team that lost to Middle Tennessee and gave up 50 points to North Carolina.  Yes, I know it is a rivalry game, but I really don't see how Tech can match up against UGA on either side of the ball.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 20, 2012)

Jason280 said:


> I find it interesting that people are concerned with what Georgia is going to do against the triple option of GT.  I think the real concern should be with Tech, and what they plan on doing against a balanced offense that can run and throw the ball.  Remember, this is the same team that lost to Middle Tennessee and gave up 50 points to North Carolina.  Yes, I know it is a rivalry game, but I really don't see how Tech can match up against UGA on either side of the ball.


I think they know that too but they just want to talk alittle trash before the game. It's cfb and anything can happen. It wont happen but nothing wrong with a little friendly trash talking


----------



## flowingwell (Nov 20, 2012)

Looks like the crazy Tech boys are getting ready for the game:


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 20, 2012)

DSGB said:


>


----------



## Buck (Nov 20, 2012)

Malcolm Mitchell posted that picture of the nerds in the hot tub the other day on his FB page..


----------



## Unicoidawg (Nov 20, 2012)

All right guys...... enough is enough. I have cleaned this one up. You all know what is over the line and what is not. Good grief......


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 20, 2012)

Unicoidawg said:


> All right guys...... enough is enough. I have cleaned this one up. You all know what is over the line and what is not. Good grief......






You tell 'em Unicoidawg !!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 20, 2012)

I didnt do anything!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 21, 2012)

Unicoidawg said:


> All right guys...... enough is enough. I have cleaned this one up. You all know what is over the line and what is not. Good grief......




Oh come on... These techies are use to being picked on... It's happened ALL of their lives... Once every 11 or so years they throw a lucky punch and win... 


Man, why do I feel like my big brother just punched me in the arm...  I'm going back to pictures... 

So TRUE!!!....


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 21, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> I didnt do anything!



Ok, let's get our stories straight.....

LilJoey did it.. NOW RUN!!


----------



## Unicoidawg (Nov 21, 2012)

Browning Slayer said:


> Oh come on... These techies are use to being picked on...



Picking at one another is fine....... Some of the things that were removed were over the line of our pg rating here on the forum and both sides were guilty. Other than that have at it.........


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 21, 2012)

Unicoidawg said:


> Picking at one another is fine.......



Sweet!!


----------



## Bitteroot (Nov 21, 2012)

Love that lil joey avy....Hey lil joey... And I know your looking...

Tech wins a game and all the sudden they are dragon slayers...isn't that a wii game...?

move along folks.....


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Nov 21, 2012)

This thread was cleaned up and we still have pictures of a pre-op transexual hooker and a tub full of half-naked guys.  What did I miss that was so bad?


----------



## Bitteroot (Nov 21, 2012)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> This thread was cleaned up and we still have pictures of a pre-op transexual hooker and a tub full of half-naked guys.  What did I miss that was so bad?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 21, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You tell 'em Unicoidawg !!





Unicoidawg said:


> Picking at one another is fine....... Some of the things that were removed were over the line of our pg rating here on the forum and both sides were guilty. Other than that have at it.........





And yet, you keep changing my original response ???? 



Hope GT beats da brakes off the dwags, while I'm in Arkansas slayin greenheads !!



Yeah, yeah, I know ....


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 21, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> And yet, you keep changing my original response ????
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Avatar bet.... You know you want some...


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 21, 2012)

Somebody else said, while GT and GSU run the same offense, GSU is more disciplined but GT has better athletes.  Didn't GT get hammered by MTSU, can you spell F-U-R-M-A-N?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 21, 2012)

Browning Slayer said:


> Avatar bet.... You know you want some...





All in bro !!!!  


Might be a little late changing, if da muttz were to win, due to being out of town.


AND all bets are OFF unless Muddy removes that crap from under my name . . .


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 21, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> All in bro !!!!
> 
> 
> Might be a little late changing, if da muttz were to win, due to being out of town.
> ...



We can make due with different times....

I do have a new thread set for this...


It HATERS WEEK!! THWGT!!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 21, 2012)

Anyone else spot browning walking around the streets of midtown last night?  I was able to snap a quick picture.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 21, 2012)

Nitram4891 said:


> Anyone else spot browning walking around the streets of midtown last night?  I was able to snap a quick picture.




Don't be a HATER!!!


----------



## flowingwell (Nov 21, 2012)

You know it is football season when you turn on ESPN Thursday night and see the rowdy crowd at Bobby Dodd as GT is getting ready for another slugfest with Wake Forest for the Coastal Division lead, here, just look at the craziness in the student section:


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Nov 21, 2012)

Browning Slayer said:


> Don't be a HATER!!!





flowingwell said:


> You know it is football season when you turn on ESPN Thursday night and see the rowdy crowd at Bobby Dodd as GT is getting ready for another slugfest with Wake Forest for the Coastal Division lead, here, just look at the craziness in the student section:
> 
> View attachment 700400



This must be the after school crowd settling in for the holiday.


----------



## DSGB (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## brownceluse (Nov 21, 2012)

Good stuff! Go Dawgs!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 23, 2012)

Thwg!  Go jackets!


----------



## Scott G (Nov 23, 2012)

Mossyhead said:


> if Georgia doesnt put up 50 then bye bye national championship. Oh and Georgia Tech has some sort of pass defense Georgia Southern has 0 so i'm still betting on Georgia Tech winning this football game!


Funny you put these two statements back to back. GA needs to put up 50 why? Because GT has ben able to put up 50+ regularly against teams outside the top 25?


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 23, 2012)

Go Dawgs! Yall remember this guy?


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 23, 2012)

So if GT was to win this game... Would it be the biggest win in the series since GA has NC hopes?


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 23, 2012)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=5V9Uo7ErIZA


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 24, 2012)

Marks500 said:


> So if GT was to win this game... Would it be the biggest win in the series since GA has NC hopes?



Yes it would. Either team probably would have ruined a season or two if they didnt play so late in the year.


----------



## feathersnantlers (Nov 24, 2012)

GO JACKETS!

Looking forward to see Tevin with some shrubs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 24, 2012)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 24, 2012)

THWGa, that is all.  Go Jackets.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 24, 2012)

Thwgt! Go dawgs!!!!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 24, 2012)

Touchdown!!!


----------



## Bitteroot (Nov 24, 2012)

Woot.... That's gonna leave a mark!!! Touchdown Georgia!!


----------



## tcward (Nov 24, 2012)

Rambo!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 24, 2012)

Bitteroot said:


> Woot.... That's gonna leave a mark!!! Touchdown Georgia!!




Make that 2 TD's!!


----------



## deerbandit (Nov 24, 2012)

Touchdown


----------



## deerbandit (Nov 24, 2012)

Defense needs to learn to tackle also though


----------



## arrendale8105 (Nov 24, 2012)

deerbandit said:


> Defense needs to learn to tackle also though



I think they are trying to keep them up after contact on purpose to try and strip it. Worked once so far


----------



## poohbear (Nov 24, 2012)

Let the Big Dawgs Eat , Swat them Bumble Bugs , Go Dawgs!


----------



## tcward (Nov 24, 2012)

What's up with Jarvis?


----------



## Bitteroot (Nov 24, 2012)

Tackle boys tackle.....


----------



## Bitteroot (Nov 24, 2012)

Third and ten should not scare Tech right now..


----------



## deerbandit (Nov 24, 2012)

Idiot Richt Idiot


----------



## Bitteroot (Nov 24, 2012)

Yep.  Stupid move.....the outcome was not worth it either way ..


----------



## Jody Hawk (Nov 24, 2012)

We have no defense for the Dawgs! Johnson is a fool for putting his defense out there first and getting us in a hole early. Our strength is the offense which is playing pretty good.


----------



## tcward (Nov 24, 2012)

The Geeks D looks like a bunch of kids! Lol!


----------



## deerbandit (Nov 24, 2012)

Touchdown! Again


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 24, 2012)

Touchdown!!


----------



## deerbandit (Nov 24, 2012)

Defense needs to watch the pass more now Lee is coming in and brings a new element to the triple option.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 24, 2012)

Jody Hawk said:


> We have no defense for the Dawgs! Johnson is a fool for putting his defense out there first and getting us in a hole early. Our strength is the offense which is playing pretty good.



Problem is you guys can't keep up with our offense.. There is going to be a point where running and eating the clock will not be your friend..


----------



## tcward (Nov 24, 2012)

Browning Slayer said:


> Problem is you guys can't keep up with our offense.. There is going to be a point where running and eating the clock will not be your friend..



Yeah, I love how they run their own clock out....


----------



## tcward (Nov 24, 2012)

Vad Lee da man!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 24, 2012)

4th and STUFFED!!


----------



## deerbandit (Nov 24, 2012)

Your a freshman not a superhero go down don't give up 10 yards.


----------



## tcward (Nov 24, 2012)

Heck, Dawgs may get in the 60's today!!


----------



## deerbandit (Nov 24, 2012)

Time for more points Murray.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 24, 2012)

tcward said:


> Yeah, I love how they run their own clock out....




Just speeds up the game.. Wonder how long it will take us to score our next TD.... Less than a minute? We'd had the ball for 4 minutes and have 3 td's..


----------



## Jody Hawk (Nov 24, 2012)

tcward said:


> Vad Lee da man!



He's a special player, he will beat Georgia before he leaves Tech.


----------



## deerbandit (Nov 24, 2012)

If we can't score make the drive longer to keep defense off the field some.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Nov 24, 2012)

Well I'll be darned, Georgia actually punted!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 24, 2012)

Jody Hawk said:


> He's a special player, he will beat Georgia before he leaves Tech.




Maybe if Paul Johnson leaves and you let him throw it! He is a special player... Too bad you have an idiot calling the plays and doesn't utilize those talents! It's a shame, really..


----------



## tcward (Nov 24, 2012)

Jody Hawk said:


> He's a special player, he will beat Georgia before he leaves Tech.



Not with Paul Johnson as coach....


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 24, 2012)

Jody Hawk said:


> Well I'll be darned, Georgia actually punted!




Murray deserved that sack... He sat there for a couple minutes.. getting too comfortable!


----------



## deerbandit (Nov 24, 2012)

That's @;&$;!:!.&:


----------



## deerbandit (Nov 24, 2012)

Thank you Rambo for the pick since the ACC refes don't know what offensive pass interference is


----------



## poohbear (Nov 24, 2012)

Go Rambo them bugs should know better


----------



## tcward (Nov 24, 2012)

feathersnantlers said:


> GO JACKETS!
> 
> Looking forward to see Tevin with some shrubs!!!



He will need to go by Home Depot if he gets some today...lol!


----------



## tcward (Nov 24, 2012)

tcward said:


> The Geeks D looks like a bunch of kids! Lol!



Repeat


----------



## deerbandit (Nov 24, 2012)

Touchdown


----------



## tcward (Nov 24, 2012)

Jody Hawk said:


> He's a special player, he will beat Georgia before he leaves Tech.



He is for sure a talent Jody. Too bad it is wasted with Techs high school offense.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 24, 2012)

Getting ugly!!


----------



## Scott G (Nov 24, 2012)

Mossyhead said:


> . Like I said, if Georgia doesnt put up 50 then bye bye national championship!



Over halfway there. Not that they need it


----------



## tcward (Nov 24, 2012)

Time for techies 2 min offense


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 24, 2012)

RAMBO!!! MVP of this game! Pile driver!!


----------



## deerbandit (Nov 24, 2012)

Wow


----------



## Scott G (Nov 24, 2012)

Browning Slayer said:


> Murray deserved that sack... He sat there for a couple minutes.. getting too comfortable!



He actually had time if Gurley doesn't totally whiff on the block.


And these body slams are getting nasty


----------



## tcward (Nov 24, 2012)

Browning Slayer said:


> RAMBO!!! MVP of this game! Pile driver!!



Yes sir! Put it on em'!


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 24, 2012)

embarrassing


----------



## feathersnantlers (Nov 24, 2012)

What did you expect.


----------



## tcward (Nov 24, 2012)

feathersnantlers said:


> What did you expect.



Really.....lol!


----------



## deerbandit (Nov 24, 2012)

Can he even throw it into the end zone?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 24, 2012)

tcward said:


> Yeah, I love how they run their own clock out....


 
Paul Johnson is an IDIOT!!!  I'm not even on your side and I feel like throwing my beer at the TV....

It's time to get rid of this junky offense! I really do feel bad for GT folks... You keep running this stuff you'll remain a .500 team.. Simple as that. If you can't run a 2 minute offense you'll loose...


----------



## tcward (Nov 24, 2012)

Browning Slayer said:


> Paul Johnson is an IDIOT!!!  I'm not even on your side and I feel like throwing my beer at the TV....
> 
> It's time to get rid of this junky offense! I really do feel bad for GT folks... You keep running this stuff you'll remain a .500 team.. Simple as that. If you can't run a 2 minute offense you'll loose...



Come on Browning....they need to keep him!


----------



## feathersnantlers (Nov 24, 2012)

I said back in Sept, UGA would pound us(GT). GT will also lose to FSU and in the bowl game. 

But it's okay b/c we can't recruit due to academics whatever, we got Basketball.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Nov 24, 2012)

feathersnantlers said:


> we got Basketball.



I got my tickets!


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 24, 2012)

feathersnantlers said:


> I said back in Sept, UGA would pound us(GT). GT will also lose to FSU and in the bowl game.
> 
> But it's okay b/c we can't recruit due to academics whatever, we got Basketball.



FSU is going to kill us! We should ban our self from a bowl game!


----------



## deerbandit (Nov 24, 2012)

feathersnantlers said:


> I said back in Sept, UGA would pound us(GT). GT will also lose to FSU and in the bowl game.
> 
> But it's okay b/c we can't recruit due to academics whatever, we got Basketball.



I'm tired of hearing this, I know and have know tons of GT athletes and they even say that's not the case. It's just an excuse for you GT fans.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 24, 2012)

Still have two quarters left to play. Gt moving the ball. Lets hunker down Dawgs! 30 more minutes!


----------



## deerbandit (Nov 24, 2012)

Rome reminds me of Lenard Pope so much it isn't funny.


----------



## tcward (Nov 24, 2012)

Marks500 said:


> FSU is going to kill us! We should ban our self from a bowl game!



Good idea!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 24, 2012)

deerbandit said:


> Rome reminds me of Lenard Pope so much it isn't funny.



He's going to make some huge plays in Athens!


----------



## arrendale8105 (Nov 24, 2012)

I wish ga would pull the starters. Don't need any injuries!


----------



## tcward (Nov 24, 2012)

tcward said:


> He is for sure a talent Jody. Too bad it is wasted with Techs high school offense.



Then again, I don't know why ANYBODY would want to play for CPJ!


----------



## tcward (Nov 24, 2012)

arrendale8105 said:


> I wish ga would pull the starters. Don't need any injuries!



I agree but I would also love to run the score up!


----------



## feathersnantlers (Nov 24, 2012)

You don't understand, I am tired of these excuses. 

GT needs a clean house!!! But we'll stay mediocre until CPJ's contract is up.


----------



## Scott G (Nov 24, 2012)

Mossyhead said:


> Yes theystruggled with the triple option. !



GT had an 80 yard drive on their first possession. UGA is struggling today just like last Saturday


----------



## Scott G (Nov 24, 2012)

Even GSU put up better points by this point in the game


----------



## arrendale8105 (Nov 24, 2012)

I almost feel sorry for tech.


----------



## tjchurch (Nov 24, 2012)

And the beat goes on.


----------



## huntinstuff (Nov 24, 2012)

Great day to be a dawg. Feel sorry for tech? Now that's just silly talk.  

I can hear it now... "But look at all the yards we gained on you guys".


----------



## tcward (Nov 24, 2012)

arrendale8105 said:


> i almost feel sorry for tech.



why?


----------



## Bitteroot (Nov 24, 2012)

This may get ugly.... Sorry for my tech buddies....but I wouldn't be me if I didn't rub it in...


----------



## tcward (Nov 24, 2012)

Current techie drive looking good...eating their own clock up again! Lol!


----------



## deerbandit (Nov 24, 2012)

Pull the d line out


----------



## feathersnantlers (Nov 24, 2012)

Should CMR take out Jenkins for the game?


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 24, 2012)

deerbandit said:


> Pull the d line out



Now!!!!!!


----------



## tcward (Nov 24, 2012)

Ogeltree is a beast!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 24, 2012)

tcward said:


> Ogeltree is a beast!



That last tackle was AWESOME! 

I would LOVE to slap CPJ! Him calling a timeout and then yelling at his player, while he is fighting for his life! That man gets what he deserves! Fire that Idiot and get Tech back to winning! Except for 1 game a year! I really feel for you Techies...

Our ball again...


----------



## deerbandit (Nov 24, 2012)

Our offense sucks with Welch in there.


----------



## tcward (Nov 24, 2012)

Techie scores! Wish lil'joey was here to enjoy this!


----------



## 2bbshot (Nov 24, 2012)

The nerds get embarrassed again! Go dawgs!!


----------



## deerbandit (Nov 24, 2012)

Lee needs to learn to get rid of it!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 24, 2012)

Hats off you Tech fans on here! Clean game and I hope yall beat FSU and win the ACC!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 24, 2012)

WAY TO GO YOU SILVER BRITCHES! 

Glad it was a pretty clean game from both teams.

Congrats to you Tech fans for getting to the ACC title game. 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Bitteroot (Nov 24, 2012)

Whip FSU boys!  Good effort....


----------



## LittleHolder (Nov 24, 2012)

Mossyhead said:


> Yes theystruggled with the triple option. Had it not been for that blown chop block call the score would have been 14-10 at half not 17-7. different ball game if that were the case. If they struggled with the triple option against lowely Georgia Southern then they will most certainly struggle against the triple option master Paul Johnson. Like I said, if Georgia doesnt put up 50 then bye bye national championship. Oh and Georgia Tech has some sort of pass defense Georgia Southern has 0 so i'm still betting on Georgia Tech winning this football game!



Well here are the struggles in the first three quaters against the master Paul Johnson.  Quarter 4 was all subs.

Drives for the Master
11 plays 83 yds fumble
12-54 field goal
10-26 downs
5-29 int
13-56 halftime
3-21 punt
3-5 punt
10-51 downs

And the sort of defense against the pass for Tech saw UGA have 14-18 for 215 yds.  

The only struggle I am seeing is what are you watching?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 24, 2012)

tcward said:


> Techie scores! Wish lil'joey was here to enjoy this!



Let me post again so he can see my Avatar!!


He's watching....


----------



## polkhunt (Nov 24, 2012)

Well at least we know PJ and the option will be gone next year.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 24, 2012)

polkhunt said:


> Well at least we know PJ and the option will be gone next year.



???


----------



## feathersnantlers (Nov 25, 2012)

Those tackles by UGA where they intentionally body slammed the GT player. 

Were those necessary?

And CPJ ain't going nowhere when you have kraziejackets paying his way.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Nov 25, 2012)

feathersnantlers said:


> Those tackles by UGA where they intentionally body slammed the GT player.
> 
> Were those necessary?
> 
> And CPJ ain't going nowhere when you have kraziejackets paying his way.



You're suggesting that by buying tickets and attending the games I am in some way hurting the football team.  Keep posting .... you will eventually type something worth reading.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Nov 25, 2012)

polkhunt said:


> Well at least we know PJ and the option will be gone next year.



The only way he is gone next year is if we go winless or if we join the Big 10 and the new AD just wants to start over.


----------



## feathersnantlers (Nov 25, 2012)

I don't want to hurt the football at GT just want CPJ gone.

Based on your posts you support CPJ as Head Coach @ GT.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 25, 2012)

Cant we all just get along?


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Nov 25, 2012)

feathersnantlers said:


> I don't want to hurt the football at GT just want CPJ gone.
> 
> Based on your posts you support CPJ as Head Coach @ GT.



I suggest you email the president or wait for an AD to be hired and email him.  I do support Johnson, I believe firing him and paying a buyout would be a waste of money.  Unless GT decides to actually play the game the next coach will have similar results or worse.


----------



## feathersnantlers (Nov 25, 2012)

What is emailing anyone going to do, it's going to take public outcry and more years like this.

I bet we lose out the rest of the season. It's just SOP.


----------

